# new and confused



## taraction (Aug 21, 2010)

hay guys! new to the forum here. avid tarantula keeper but loves insects in general! hoping to learn a lot and have lots of fun here.

about a month ago, while hosting a july 4th bbq a little mantis nymph literally jumped onto my face. i decided to keep it. 4 molts and a ton of pinheads later it looks like this:

http://img163.imageshack.us/i/captainl.jpg/

then about a week ago i found this little beauty in my housemate's garden.

http://img814.imageshack.us/i/tennille.jpg/

sooooo

1) possible id? i figure it's either s. carolina or s. limbata but can someone tell for sure?

2) possible sexing? the difference in size makes me wonder if i have a breeding pair on my hands, which would be awesome. but i wouldn't want to try it if they're two different species.

thanks everybody!

also i don't really have cupcakes.


----------



## Orin (Aug 21, 2010)

The first one looks like a male and the second a female. Identification of a photo of immatures is questionable.


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2010)

Welcome. Size difference is not the way to tell gender of nymphs. Being inexperienced you will need to count segments. This thread will help: http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=7110


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! They're beautiful nymphs, and as Rick suggests I'd check out that topic to tell gender or wait until they're bigger and see. I don't think they're Carolinas. I have 2 and their markings don't look the same. Can't speak for anything else though, sorry


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 21, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 21, 2010)

welcome


----------



## hierodula (Aug 21, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice to have you, welcome.

-Kevin


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 21, 2010)

Welcome, hey.... wheres my cupcake


----------



## ismart (Aug 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jday (Aug 22, 2010)

Congratulations: you got into the mantis hobby for free!


----------



## taraction (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks you guys! i'll just keep these two fed and keep my fingers crossed that i end up with a breeding pair.

i gotta say i really did miss the wonder these creatures bring. i remember as a kid, growing up in china, i would sometimes bring in ooths i found. but when they hatched, no one knew what to feed the nymphs. people told me to try things like cooked egg yolks, chopped flowers, honey, and other randomness. needless to say the nymphs just ended up feasting on each other and i always felt bad. hopefully this time around i get to do things the right way!

oh and sorry about the lack of cupcakes~


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome.  That first mantid photo looks alot like my _St. carolina_ male did as a nymph.


----------

